
Show HN: DataTau (HN clone for data science) has been down, so we cloned it - thegurus
https://datatau.net
======
thegurus
Hi guys,

DataTau has been down for more than a month. We tried to contact Rohit on
Twitter and offered him our help to maintain or host the site, but got no
answer, so we understood the project is over and decided to make 'a clone of
the clone' on a .net domain.

We have been working on setting up a new version of the site with the same
philosophy and Django based. We are not Web devs and although HN frontend
looks simple, it has more features than we though. It is still missing some HN
features (as original DataTau) but we are working hard to make the site better
and bring the community back.

Please give it a try and report any bug you encounter.

~~~
joelgrus
I appreciate that you like the site and want to clone it, but it's extremely
poor form (and extremely misleading) to give your clone the same name.

~~~
fastball
Not sure how it's misleading if it's the same product.

~~~
achompas
But it is not the same product, because it is not run by the same person. That
matters.

~~~
fastball
So every time a product is bought out by a different company they should have
to change the name?

~~~
achompas
You're making my point for me - that's a legally approved transfer of assets.
This is not.

~~~
fastball
Your claim was that the distinction is that it is run by a different person,
not that it wasn't a "legally approved transfer of assets".

~~~
achompas
I regret using the word "person." luv too be nitpicked on HN

The better version of my argument is "the product is not the same because it
was not appropriately transferred between operators."

Of course this is all squishy and grey, since I don't believe DataTau filed a
trademark claim, but moving forward with an identically-named product is still
poor taste.

------
abatilo
Website is broken. I clicked register without putting anything into the
fields, and I got a registered account with no user name and password. Now if
you click login without anything put in, you get logged in to my account, and
if I comment, the username is blank.

~~~
thegurus
Thank you for discovering this bug! We are (hot)fixing it. Had to delete your
user though, please sign up again (with a normal username if possible :-D).

~~~
underlines
Define normal :) i now own the user " " with the password " " you might add
trimming special characters and whitespace.

~~~
thegurus
hahaha you're right! we've just setup the ^[a-zA-Z0-9_.-]+$ regex for both
username and password. Thanks for the pen-testing

~~~
thegurus
Sorry guys, do you like ^[A-Za-z0-9@#$%^&+=]+$ for your passwords?

~~~
BlackLotus89
You should not regex check your passwords at all. Just check !="" and maybe
check the length There is no reason why you should limit symbols for
passwords.

~~~
jnbiche
This times 1000. Why would you regex check your password? Check for empty
string and length and be done with it.

~~~
thegurus
You are right. Django default auth backend handles this perfectly, but we
wanted that functionality of login + signup in the same form, and that signup
autofill in case login fail, so made our custom auth views and screw up some
things (like username and password validation and going back to previous page
after login)

------
nonbirithm
Reminds me of [0], a forum for the Arc language (which HN is written in).

[0] [http://arclanguage.org/forum](http://arclanguage.org/forum)

~~~
krapp
Also the public fork, Anarki[0], which I contribute to, and sometimes break.

[0][https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

------
inputcoffee
It went down a few times before and I reached out asking if he wanted help
too. He did respond fairly promptly (< 2 days) and told me he was fine and
about to get it back up. This happens every so often so I am glad you’re doing
this.

Are the articles the same as he had? Did you get a snapshot before it went
down?

~~~
thegurus
Yes, the main goal of this new edition is a 24/7 up site with the same content
:) We have in mind posting some old content since it can be recovered.

------
xxdesmus
Please open source the code? Would love to run my own site (for a different
purpose).

~~~
thegurus
After we resolve all bugs we want to opensource it. If you give us your email
we'll let you know when it is available. Here is our GitHub page:
[https://github.com/TheGurus](https://github.com/TheGurus)

~~~
xxdesmus
justin {at} cloudflaredotcom

Thanks!

p.s. I thought it was lobsters, but it doesn't appear to be ...hence I asked.
:)

------
zamadatix
What is DS?

Edit: based on one of the posts I assume data sciences

~~~
lostgame
Honestly due to lack of knowledge of the field or term my mind immediately
actually jumped to supporting HN on the ancient Opera-based Nintendo DS
browser - which, due to HN's text-only base - I figured was realistic.

To be honest, I'm a little disappointed that it wasn't. :P

------
samsk
Please add RSS on your todo list ;-)

~~~
mashruravi
Done. [https://datatau.net/feed/](https://datatau.net/feed/)

------
thegurus
another try to comment edited

------
Uehreka
What is DS? Distributed systems? Data Science? That doesn’t feel like a
commonly used acronym for either.

~~~
thegurus
It is Data Science! You are not the only one asking :-D

------
stephenr
I’m curious why you wouldn’t just setup a copy of the Lobste.rs system if you
want threaded discussions about posted links.

~~~
thegurus
Do you mean the frontend? In this case we choose to make a copy of HN because
we really LOVE its retro frontend :)

~~~
stephenr
No. I mean, lobste.rs is a complete working open source system that provides
link sharing and discussion of said links, and is objectively better than HN’s
functionality. Why didn’t you just install a copy of it?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Could you explain why you believe Lobsters is _objectively better than HN 's
functionality_?

~~~
stephenr
Downvotes require a reason; admin edits are logged for transparency; tagging;
just to name a few off the top of my head.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm really not trying to derail the discussion. But this isn't a very
compelling argument.

Does anyone know of a good write up comparing the two?

~~~
stephenr
Then I’d suggest you need to pay more attention to the meta discussions on HN.

Sanctioned downvote misuse creating an echo chamber has always been a huge
complaint.

For the case in hand it doesn’t even matter: HN is not open source, you can’t
install it yourself so you can’t expect to mirror the algorithms for ranking
etc.

Lobste.rs is open source.

~~~
dang
> HN is not open source

That rather contradicts the submission you're commenting under.

~~~
stephenr
So, by that logic if I make a desktop window manager that looks just like
Windows, Windows is then Open Source?

I mean, really, what kind of argument is this? X builds a thing. Y copies the
appearance of X's thing. An employee of X then claims that is evidence of X
being open source.

If you want to refute my claim, where is the source code for HN?

~~~
dang
An early version of HN is bundled with
[http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install).

One of these years we'll release an update that incorporates how HN has
evolved over the years. But we have several other projects to get out first.
Also we wouldn't do it without pg's blessing.

